# Heat Transfer Worries



## StraussHouse (Jul 16, 2014)

I feel like such a loser tonight. So worried about my first big order that will be delivered to my first real customers tomorrow. There has been a hellacious learning curve for me. I found great shirts, found a good plastisol transfer person, followed all the directions that were given to me, and still I have had so many small (costly) problems. I feel like as soon as they wash these shirts they will just fall apart. The front and back designs will just start peeling right off, and the bling I've added will end up as sparkling little diamonds in the washing machine. 

Does this ever get easier? Do you ever get more confident in your ability? The shirts look fantastic, but I'm just so nervous about it all. I want this business to work so badly. I went to package everything up tonight and noticed that some of the top of the front design were beginning to peel. So what could i do but just try to press them again to make them stick? So far, that worked, but it's just so dang scary. I am a perfectionist at heart, and I am putting my name on this product, and it is just so nerve-racking.

FYI - I did do test shirts, and they are fine. I am probably worrying mostly about nothing. I am sorry for the wall-o-text, but I didn't have anywhere else to vent. You all are always so wonderful and supportive and helpful, and I couldn't think of anyone else that would understand.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

WELCOME!!!!!

It does get easier with experience. I have been through all of that  As far as plastisol transfers you have to be confident that the supplier is giving you great products. I have a great one I have used for years and i trust. I have not had a single complaint on any plastisols that I have done in years. SO just pm me and I can give you the info. 

Just to take the edge off I do prints and then I go home and wash them in the most awful way I can image people doing. Extra Hot water. high heat drying. Then evaluate. 

Errors will occur. But after years of practice I know that I can order the exact amount of tshirts and have no errors. And if for some odd reason I do have an error I have found lots of tricks to correct them on the spot.

You are in the right spot for information though. This is a great place to fix errors lol.
Good Luck and know that many of us are always here to help !


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

StraussHouse said:


> I feel like such a loser tonight. So worried about my first big order that will be delivered to my first real customers tomorrow. There has been a hellacious learning curve for me. I found great shirts, found a good plastisol transfer person, followed all the directions that were given to me, and still I have had so many small (costly) problems. I feel like as soon as they wash these shirts they will just fall apart. The front and back designs will just start peeling right off, and the bling I've added will end up as sparkling little diamonds in the washing machine.
> 
> Does this ever get easier? Do you ever get more confident in your ability? The shirts look fantastic, but I'm just so nervous about it all. I want this business to work so badly. I went to package everything up tonight and noticed that some of the top of the front design were beginning to peel. So what could i do but just try to press them again to make them stick? So far, that worked, but it's just so dang scary. I am a perfectionist at heart, and I am putting my name on this product, and it is just so nerve-racking.
> 
> FYI - I did do test shirts, and they are fine. I am probably worrying mostly about nothing. I am sorry for the wall-o-text, but I didn't have anywhere else to vent. You all are always so wonderful and supportive and helpful, and I couldn't think of anyone else that would understand.


When I first started out I pressed a bunch of tote bags and shirts for a craft fair. They looked great but later I noticed the plastisol was peeling off some of them. So the first lesson I learned was to test all designs before selling. Press, wash, and wear. I realized that not all plastisol designs follow the manufacturer's recommendations and you have to do test strips for each design. Write down the time, temp, pressure, and peel technique that work the best. If an edge was peeling up, I put a teflon sheet on it and repressed for 3-5 seconds. Sometimes it worked, sometimes not.

It can be a long and frustrating road but you will get down it. Keep checking in to this form - many tears of practical experience at your disposal. 

Oh, not all heat presses are created equal. Some are great and some are junk. If you have a junker, you will never get good results and all the advice you get about time, temp, etc. will not mean a thing.


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

I agree... Things do get easier and mistakes get fewer.. I suggest you buy a couple extra transfers and shirts as a precaution and I also suggest that you send a test shirt thru the wash and dry cycle to put your mind at ease...


----------

